# Pokey and Force



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The dappled paint doe is Leaning Tree MJ. Hocus Pocus, a G-Force granddaughter. She has a date with Camo (Dazzle's sire) in June.  And the buck is Brute Force, our G-Force son.  Just took some new pictures of them today and thought I'd share. Pokey is a yearling and Force is 1 1/2 months. 

I hadn't taken new pictures of Pokey in forever so she got a bath and a clip today.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice goats! Pokey has a really unique spot pattern and brute force is looking...brute lol. He's a manly little guy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Ooooooooo I can't wait to see what Camo and Pokey give you!:drool:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! Pokey's dapples area interesting.  

I can't wait to see what we get out of Pokey/Camo either. November is going to be very exciting!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

That buck kid sure has a big hip.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Great looking goats! I love her dapples and he is definitely a strong looking fellow.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks oakshirefarms 

Thanks Tim! We are really pleased with Force and can't wait for the next show.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I LOVE Force!!! lol


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks oakshirefarms
> 
> Thanks Tim! We are really pleased with Force and can't wait for the next show.


Are you going to Moro? What class would he be in?


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow what a front end that dude has!! Hes just plain handsome!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes we are going to Wild West. He'd be in 0-3, 2 1/2 months. 

Thanks Marcey!


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's Force's adopted sister Rainbows.  She's a Capriole doe.


----------

